

Ad Revenue as a Business Model - Eat Dinner First - speric
http://www.perplexedlabs.com/2009/02/03/ad-revenue-as-a-business-model-eat-dinner-first/

======
snowbird122
What is a business model? It's how you make money. You can make money from
advertising, thus it is a valid business model. See radio, TV, and
PlentyOfFish for examples.

------
conanite
It's different if your business is advertising - google, radio, and TV. The
thing that bothers me with the idea of ad-based businesses is that the people
buying your ad space are the ones making the real money. I would rather be
them. And, guess what, they're actually selling stuff.

------
speric
Let's disregard TV and radio, since we're talking about web startups.

Of course it's possible to hit a homerun with a site like PlentyOfFish, but
what are the chances YOU will be the guy to do it? There are always outliers
in every set of statistics.

